# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  The Argent Tournament

## Forever

In patch 3.1, a new world event titled “The Argent Tournament” will be coming to Northrend! This tournament will be live on the 3.1 PTR and open for testing, though certain aspects are still in development. Players will find a host of new features here, including:


The ability to prove your worth to a capital city of your choosing through our new mounted combat system (still in development)New daily quests to construct the great Argent Crusade coliseum for glorious battles to comeAll new rewards - new items, titles, banners, tabards, pets, mounts, and moreAll new achievementsMany more festivities, and more to come in future content updates!

Players will find the Argent Tournament in Icecrown. Speaking to any Northrend flight master will get you on track to prove your worth to the Argent Crusade, your faction’s leaders, and all denizens of Azeroth!

--
I think this event is going to be a lot of fun. While I'm not looking forward to mounted combat, I am definitely looking forward to the Argent Crusade coliseum. I'm thinking it is something like the 3rd boss encounter in Magister's Terrace, where there are 5 mobs consiting of classes capable of doing DPS and Healing and with no threat list. This fight feels like a 5v5 arena battle against NPCs.

I always liked this boss and I hope we will see this again in WotLK!

Also, more titles, hell yeah!

Thanks pauk for pointing me to this  :Wink:

----------


## Cryde

I think its going to be great, pretty dumb that the EU PTR's arent available ATM -.-^^!

----------


## Dragonshadow

Where did this come from? I've heard nothing of it on any wow site, period.
*Edit:* Wow, this is real! Blizz actually managed to keep it under wraps this long!

----------


## Brutakus

This actually sounds reallllly awesome o.o

----------


## Thidan

Source please? :O

----------


## Blackboy0

Woot, this sounds *epic*.

Source: World of Warcraft - English (NA) Forums -> Argent Tournament on the PTR

----------


## Gripen2

I want the title "# of the Gnomergan"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blackboy0

I can't wait for Mount Combat!! Sounds awesome :P

And how does the title "of the Gnomeragan" somehow fit in with the Argent Tournament...?

----------


## fastelf

No this is not cool.

This is Blizzards fail attempt to try and save WoW by implementing mounted combat to compete with Darkfall's mounted combat system.

Simply put, this is an absolute fail, Darkfalls mounted combat will beat blizzards in absolutely every way.

I really do think this is going to lead to a massive disapointment to the players of World of Warcraft.

----------


## Forever

> This is Blizzards fail attempt to try and save WoW by implementing mounted combat to compete with Darkfall's mounted combat system.


You haven't even experienced both mounted combat systems u fanboi

Blizzard always copies from other games btw and they don't care. If it works well they copy it. WoW is the most succesful MMORPG so they are doing a very good job at it too

----------


## Pina

Holy epicness?

----------


## Tobii

> You haven't even experienced both mounted combat systems u fanboi
> 
> Blizzard always copies from other games btw and they don't care. If it works well they copy it. WoW is the most succesful MMORPG so they are doing a very good job at it too


Pew Pew! Fanboi down!

----------


## Casperx

Awesome! New dailys = Ftw, mounted combat sounds alright and the coliseum will rock!

----------


## Hasselhoff

NOTE: Blue has confirmed this will NOT BE IMPLEMENTED IN 3.1

----------


## jeleopard

> NOTE: Blue has confirmed this will NOT BE IMPLEMENTED IN 3.1


They said will probably not  :Wink:

----------


## fastelf

Lol "Fanboi"

You are such a genious, did you come up with that in preschool?

WoW may indeed be the most successful MMORPG at the current time, but it does not mean it is the best MMORPG.

They will lose that spot eventually, and it is going to be alot sooner then they think.

----------


## ~OddBall~

> No this is not cool.
> 
> This is Blizzards fail attempt to try and save WoW by implementing mounted combat to compete with Darkfall's mounted combat system.
> 
> Simply put, this is an absolute fail, Darkfalls mounted combat will beat blizzards in absolutely every way.
> 
> I really do think this is going to lead to a massive disapointment to the players of World of Warcraft.


WoW does not need saving, in regards to your previous comment, no WoW is not going to lose it's #1 spot any time soon. Despite what you may think Darkfall is not going to be taking the place of WoW, it is a COMPLETELY different gamestyle which will attract some but not others. It will be a very hard game to progress in, WoW is not and WoW is very funny.
The other guy got it bang on when he said you're a fanboi, there is no game that is going to take over WoW for a long time, people are just far too addicted.

Who gives a shit if they mounted combat from DF, all I want is a good game with fun elements, and if one of my more favourite games needs to steal ideas from others to make it better, go for it! As long as it's fun i dont give a shit and neither should you...............Unless you're a fanboi.

-Odd

----------


## Remus

dare i say it...






Pwnt

----------


## Forever

> NOTE: Blue has confirmed this will NOT BE IMPLEMENTED IN 3.1


Too bad  :Frown:

----------


## pauk

> Too bad


i thought i read that the colloseum itself wont be there, but the traininggrounds and such will

----------


## wow4Supplier

Some more info/pics:

- Mounted fights:


- Some new things to buy:


- Coloseum - AT grounds


The Argent tournament is supposed to be a "permanent" event,with lots of daily quests,and quests for "building the Coloseum",and getting tokens with which you can buy things like mounts,weapons,armor etc....

/Cheer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maisteri

Sounds cool and intresting.. looking forward to this =)

Offtopic: 60k gold wut?

----------


## lallarn

DAAAAM i was waiting for this.... gief mount nooow blizz  :Frown:

----------


## Shang

A picture from tibia?!? Nice

----------


## Kuiren

Now we just need fletching and than I'll be happy.. Lol, I would love to make my own arrows instead of buying them. Hunters don't get the luxury of that.

----------


## Login Error

> No this is not cool.
> 
> This is Blizzards fail attempt to try and save WoW by implementing mounted combat to compete with Darkfall's mounted combat system.
> 
> Simply put, this is an absolute fail, Darkfalls mounted combat will beat blizzards in absolutely every way.
> 
> I really do think this is going to lead to a massive disapointment to the players of World of Warcraft.


Darkfall already failed. You can't automatically justify that Darkfall's mounted combat system will be better, when you havn't played either. I doubt you've even played Darkfall yet.

World of Warcraft is just pieces of other games all put together, but the reason WoW is so successful is that they do it better.

----------


## Furybolt

rogue cant get u from behind if he is mounted...

----------


## Furybolt

how can icecrown be in storm peaks, is this form wow europe or worldofwarcraft.com?

----------


## jesusisgod

> how can icecrown be in storm peaks, is this form wow europe or worldofwarcraft.com?


Probably put his mouse over Icecrown to hide it?

----------


## loveheart

If you link the Lance you get for the mounted combat, you disconnect and can't go back in that char unless you log into a diff char, log out and go to the char that is bugged.

----------


## Mr Barbeque

its not going to be the 3rd boss in mgt. its going to be mounted combat, just read blizz posts and keep an eye out on the ptr and u'd know. and the achivments indicate on that aswell.

----------


## thpthpthp

So wait, how douse this "Argent Tournament" work? Is it a PvP event? Roughly how long is this thing planing to last? A month, forever? And what do you have do to get rewards? 

Would be helpful to have more info on this thing.

----------

